# Newb Asking For Hybrid Brands, Tips and Pointers



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all, 

New member, two month long lurker, and two month bike researcher looking for help.

I want a bike and I think I need a hybrid since I'm planning to do mostly street with the occasional trail at the park. I also plan to do light grocery runs. I want to use the bike not for hardcore use but to exercise and lose weight; even thinking of buying a trainer so i can use it during the winter.

Anyway, what should I be looking at? Honestly, I thought Walmart was going to be great until I started reading how everyone says their bikes suck but it looks like they have real brands for mad cheap. The thing that sucked about their bikes is that they're too tall for me.

So what brands should I be looking at? What parts should I be wary about? I read stuff about avoiding front suspension on a bike and I don't get why.

Be gentle with me. lol


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh I should also add that when I say hybrid, I don't mean those electric things that I saw on a couple of sites. Weird.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I'd reconsider the hybrid thing*

Look at a cross bike. They do everything you describe but have the efficient position of a dedicated road bike. A further explanation; lets say you try this biking thing and you like it and you want to do more of it. Alot of hybrid buyers find out that the hybrid for short rides is fine but after a certain period of time become uncomfortable and inefficient. And then they want to buy another bike (which they should have done in the first place) or try to turn the hybrid into a road bike which the geometry and parts are wrong for this task. Do yourself a big favor before you buy, educate yourself on what a cross bike consists of (mostly bigger tires and canti brakes without suspension) and try a few out. Performance bike might have a few models that fit the bill.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ReyReynoso said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New member, two month long lurker, and two month bike researcher looking for help.
> 
> ...


Most manufactures now have "urban" bike lines..How much are you planning on spending?

Here are some great examples..

http://www.norco.com/bikes/urban/

BTW, I want the Indie SS....sweet...


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Try to define what you want in a bike (what type of riding, how often, etc). A hybrid is probably a good start; I have both a hybrid and a road bike. I like to ride trails that I wouldn't or couldn't take my road bike on, but not into Mountain biking. So the hybrid is good for rides with my children, multi-use trails and the trails with gravel or other non asphalt surfaces.

Figure out what you want to spend and then go look at everything (to include Mountain and Road bikes). When you find the bikes you are interested in look them up in the reviews to see what others think about them; then test ride as much as you can also.

ARP mentioned cross bikes, they are actually new to me, I thought they were another name for hybrids. I did get into road bikes after doing one charity ride of 32 miles and noticing that towards the end everyone with road bikes were passing me by and had a lot of energy left after the race. I was sore for a few days, 32 miles on my raod bike is nothing; I can ride 50 and not feel any pain, but I can't take it off road for the gravel trails.

Have fun hunting.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Any bike with suspension is going to be expensive. If not, they are going to be really cheap. A decent front suspension fork alone can cost more than a typical hybrid bike.

I had a hybrid years ago and it was relegated to camping trips and finally was given away. My secondary bike is a single speed bought from an online dealer. If you don't need all the gears, this could be an option for a decent riding bike on a budget.

Look on websites like Surley for some ideas of what is out there. There are a lot more options now for alternative road type bikes than when I bought my hybrid. You don't have to rely on the LBS floor inventory anymore. 

And yes, you didn't mention budget....


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a hybrid that I think is great for around town short rides and grocery runs. So if that's all you want to do I think it's a good choice.

I live in a city so I like having it as a second bike because it's good enough on the roads and I'm not worried about jumping curbs with it and don't get nervous about locking it on the street as I would be with my more expensive and delicate road bike. Good choice for certain riding.

However, I don't really like doing the type of rides that would contribute in a meaningful way to excersize and weight loss with it. Depending on what your fitness goals are a hybrid might not be the best choice. They're pretty cheap though (relative to road bikes). So it's probably a good starting point regardless depending on your current fitness level......so if you get one and decide you want faster more aggressive riding later you've either got a little resale or a spare bike for grocery runs ect. 

I just have an old used beater for a hybrid and it's fine. But from what I remember when looking at new ones back the was that Cannondale Quick were some of the nicer new ones.

What type of shape are you in now and how far are you looking to improve it? Road or cross might be a better choice but not necessarily. For example my 72 year old Dad has a hybrid and it's a great fitness bike for him because he can only ride so long anyway. But for someone with a higher threshold for what can be considered a work-out.....probably better off with a road bike.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Well right now I'm thinking of spending under 500 only because I was seriously surprised that non-Walmart bikes cost this much! lol


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Look for a used Surly Cross Check. You can outfit it with flat bars if you like or traditional drop bars, but it will allow you to change the configuration of the bike as you grow into the sport. I've seen people run it as a trail bike, road bike, grocery hauler, the combinations are almost endless. Check out the Surly forum on this site. There's a post called CC Set Ups where people have pictures of what they have done to their Cross Check. You should be able to pick up a used one for around your budget depending on the components.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

A few years ago my wife won a contest for a free bike at one of the local bike shops. Not wanting a free Trek 820 (yes Treks are good bikes) we negotiated a value for the prize and used that amount toward a Trek 7.3 FX. It was a previous year on closeout and it didn't have a worthless suspension fork to weight it down. It has been a great "SUV" for her. She calls it the "SUV" because it gets used like one. She rode it to campus for her final year of grad school and for the class she taught as an adjunct professor. With the fenders and saddlebags it carried everything she needed and she arrived splatter free. I included a couple of images below of our ride on the Elroy-Sparta Trail here in Wisconsin. At one point our daughter complained that her legs were cramping. That year, to get our daughter to school up the street, my wife was carrying our daughter on the rack the 6 blocks to school. Hence the "U" in "SUV." Since then it gets used to go to street fairs, the grocery for a few items, the YMCA for workouts, and on family vacations. 

In one image you see all of my wife's bikes. I took the picture for the insurance company if there was ever a question. Her "SUV" hybrid is in the lower left (13" c/t, 700c wheels). The upper left is her custom road bike (51c/t, 650c wheels). The upper right is her Bridgestone RB-1 (47c/t, 700c) and the lower right is her Jenson MTB (14" c/t, 26" wheels). If you hadn't figured out there's different wheels available for bikes. My wife is 5' 4" tall so she's of the size she can ride almost all the wheel formats. I did put a set of road wheels on her 7.3 late last year. She thought I'd pumped it full of helium and put a jet pack on the rack. The difference in the wheels (heavy/wider hybrid rim vs lighter/narrow road bike rim) and the tires (38mm hybrid tire with tube vs 25mm Specialized Armadillo road bike tire with tube) was beyond night and day for her. In town she likes the road wheels. On vacations with trails she prefers the hybrid wheels. In your test rides, have the LBS swap the wheels on the same bike for a test ride to feel the difference.

You didn't indicate your height, but you'll have frame sizes down to 12" available to you in 700c hybrids. 

Anyway, I've lost my focus and I need my morning coffee. I hope I helped push you in the right direction, and I'm sure others will take up the slack. PM me if you have a specific question.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Scott Sub 30











Raleigh Misceo 2.0












Kona Dew Plus


There are tons more out there.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a couple Coda Elites and ride them the most. I like the disc brakes a ton. 

Check out the base Coda.

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/street/coda/09_coda.html


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

+100

I totally agree.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

saddle tramp said:


> I have a couple Coda Elites and ride them the most. I like the disc brakes a ton.
> 
> Check out the base Coda.
> 
> http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/street/coda/09_coda.html


+1. Excellent choice.

Considering your intended purposes and budget, IMO a hybrid is the better way to go, purchased through a bike shop. 

Because you are a noob to all things bike related, the LBS can offer sizing/ fitting assistance, test rides and final assembly/ adjustments. While it's true that hybrids are somewhat easier to fit (compared to road bikes), it's still important as is prepping the bike before delivery.

I agree that cross bikes offer some additional versatility, but in this price range even if you got 2-3 years out of the hybrid and gained some experience/ fitness, it will have paid for itself.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay, the Coffee's flowing and the neurons are getting up. 


So let me wrap up my previous post. Flexibility is one thing a hybrid has going for it. There's an image of my very old (1987) Raleigh Olympian. It's junk but for a $200 bike I got for free what can I expect. But it has done cyclocross races (and been 1st with me on it), commuted 6 years during my undergrad, commuted 3 years as a single speed in al kinds of crap including snow and ice and it has never let me down. My wife's RB-1 is that too. It was designed to allow wider tires or fenders and skinny tires. It was up for the task of the 100k Hater this spring with my spare cyclocross wheels. It doesn't have cantilever or V brakes like modern hybrids and cyclocross bikes but it does well. 

A modern hybrid will have that in spades. V-brakes or Discs will work on the majority of your options. I wouldn't get too hung up on one vs another. V-brakes work better than older Cantilever brakes and are lighter than Disc brakes. While Discs will work better in crappy conditions, like true off road mountainbiking, we're talking about a hybrid. How deep in the crap can a hybrid get before tires let you down? 

You mentioned getting an indoor trainer. Any bike will work with an indoor trainer. There's also the option to get a "trainer tire" for the rear wheel rather than using the stock rubber. It depends on how much you ride the trainer and whether you go back and forth between the road and the trainer. Trainer tires don't work on the road. 

Another thing you'll notice it the difference in handlebars. Straight/riser bars with bar-ends are prevalent on Hybrids. Drop-bars are prevalent on road bikes and cyclocross bikes. While either will work on any frame, there's the dynamic of shifter systems, brake levers and "Brifters" (integrated brake lever & shifter) which becomes a matter of preference and money. 

By test riding bikes of varying options and formats you'll find what you prefer.


Sorry, distracted by a neighbor with Christmas cookies.

Anyway, I think you've got a good amount of money directed at a bike. $500 for a hybrid is a decent amount. You'll also need a few other things. Helmet, gloves, glasses, floor pump, shorts, shoes, jacket... the list of accessories goes on. You'll find what you need as you go.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

ARP said:


> Look at a cross bike. They do everything you describe but have the efficient position of a dedicated road bike. A further explanation; lets say you try this biking thing and you like it and you want to do more of it. Alot of hybrid buyers find out that the hybrid for short rides is fine but after a certain period of time become uncomfortable and inefficient. And then they want to buy another bike (which they should have done in the first place) or try to turn the hybrid into a road bike which the geometry and parts are wrong for this task. Do yourself a big favor before you buy, educate yourself on what a cross bike consists of (mostly bigger tires and canti brakes without suspension) and try a few out. Performance bike might have a few models that fit the bill.


Yea what he said, and if you are a big guy or will be doing lots of riding (or hills) remember disc brakes are better than the brakes that come on cross bikes. Road bikes don't need discs, but if you are not going to race with a cross bike, you are better off with discs. My 2 cents. Good luck, have fun, and stick to roads that cars are used to seeing bikes. Bike lanes, trails and back streets where the cyclists in your town ride. This logic will save your life- start to see the world from behind handle bars.............MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

IMO a hybrid from a Local Bike shop is the way to go.

There is money to be saved by shopping online but since you are only talking about spending in the $550 range, the savings is fairly limited. Bike shops have fairly small markups on that level bike.

I also would not worry too much about the "quality" of the frame or components at that price. Anything you get will work fine and nothing you get at that price range is worth "upgrading" later.

A hybrid will offer a more upright riding position and should provide plenty of opportunity to install racks, fenders and lights.

If you get the cycling bug and decide to upgrade to a road bike, the hybrid will make a great beater/commuter/light trail bike.

Almost every manufacture makes plenty of options in the hybrid category.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

So far I'm thinking under 600. You should know that originally I thought the bikes in walmart were expensive.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

TWB8s, that was an awesome post. Thanks for the pointers. (And I'm 5'6")


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Seriously, TWB8s, that as absurdly helpful. And reassuring.


----------



## maere michelle (Jul 28, 2011)

TWB8s - your post has been quite helpful to me. For the past month I have been looking at hybrids and still haven't come to a decision yet. I tested a jamie coda, that was nice but I think I need beefier tires. I also rode a Giant Dash 3.0, I really enjoyed it on the road but it was not pleasant going through dirt or grass. I tend to go off into the grass, and I prefer to stay on sidewalks. Many of our sidewalks are screwed up in town, so I often end up in someones yard or going through dirt. THat is my my main concern, as I want a bike that is light enough to take on a long ride (long for me would be no more than a few hours at most) but versatile to handle bumps and a little gravel and won't feel like it is going to break. Is a rigid fork a bad idea for me then? 

I talked to a guy who is selling his Raleigh Misceo 2011, its a small ( I am 5'5 and I know that this sizing according to their website should be good for me) would this be a bad choice? 

I also found a trek 7.3 fx in a mens small, this seemed like a comparable bike too. 

Out of the jamie coda, trek 7.3 fx, and raleigh misceo would you think one is better than the other for my riding? Or am I in the wrong arena?

i apologize ...i have already visited every LBS in Kalamazoo and harassed each worker with questions. 
thanks!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

maere michelle said:


> TWB8s - your post has been quite helpful to me. For the past month I have been looking at hybrids and still haven't come to a decision yet. I tested a jamie coda, that was nice but I think I need beefier tires. I also rode a Giant Dash 3.0, I really enjoyed it on the road but it was not pleasant going through dirt or grass. I tend to go off into the grass, and I prefer to stay on sidewalks. Many of our sidewalks are screwed up in town, so I often end up in someones yard or going through dirt. THat is my my main concern, as I want a bike that is light enough to take on a long ride (long for me would be no more than a few hours at most) but versatile to handle bumps and a little gravel and won't feel like it is going to break. Is a rigid fork a bad idea for me then?
> 
> I talked to a guy who is selling his Raleigh Misceo 2011, its a small ( I am 5'5 and I know that this sizing according to their website should be good for me) would this be a bad choice?
> 
> ...


All 3 of those bikes would be fine. I have ridden an FX and it can be a "swiss army" type of bike. Sort of do it all. All whille doing none great! 
But thats the trade off. IMO; The SUV cross type bikes are the same way. ie Cross Check, ****** Tonk, Double Cross, and many more, all do it all type bikes, that do anything, but do nothing great!


I would go back a pester the LBS some more, until I knew for sure what I wanted.


----------



## ReyReynoso (Dec 26, 2009)

Figure I'd post what I wound up getting. I was allowed less than what I was planning to spend on less bike than what I was aiming at, but I'm happy with my ride. Here's a pic.


----------



## maere michelle (Jul 28, 2011)

jr59 said:


> All 3 of those bikes would be fine. I have ridden an FX and it can be a "swiss army" type of bike. Sort of do it all. All whille doing none great!
> But thats the trade off. IMO; The SUV cross type bikes are the same way. ie Cross Check, ****** Tonk, Double Cross, and many more, all do it all type bikes, that do anything, but do nothing great!
> 
> 
> I would go back a pester the LBS some more, until I knew for sure what I wanted.




Thanks for your insight. I am going to go check out a used raleigh misceo tonight. I realize that a hybrid isn't going to be great for long rides on the road and at the same time great for a rough trail - but it'll be good enough for both, at least for now. 
I know that this bike I am going to look at is only a few months old and the kid purchased it at a LBS and still has the receipt for the year of free tune up service. Any tips for what to look for when purchasing a used bike? I am not super concerned as I know the bike is still fairly new. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Nice choice. Great looking bike. I hope you enjoy many miles on it.


----------

